# The Dislike of Cilantro and Jasmine are Linked!



## Susie (Apr 5, 2017)

I just read an article linking not liking cilantro to the smell of jasmine.  This explains everything!

It is not actually this article, but the search for more info led me to this:

http://smellslikescience.com/in-defense-of-cilantro/

“…The three compounds shown here belong to a class of compounds called aldehydes and make up roughly half of cilantro extract. Because they evaporate and disperse easily, aldehydes are commonly used in perfumes as well….”

So, cilantro contains aldehydes, and so does jasmine!

https://www.fragrantica.com/notes/Aldehydes-165.html

“…Fresh floral aldehyde adds the impression of fresh breezes and flowers like jasmine, rose, iris and lily of the valley….”

I just knew there had to be a link!


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2017)

Interesting, *Suzie*.  My SIL abhors cilantro.  I love it.  I also love the smell of Jasmine in bloom.  Now I have to find out how she reacts to Jasmine, as it's never come up.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 5, 2017)

That explains a lot. I dislike cilantro and jasmine.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Apr 5, 2017)

Susie said:


> I just read an article linking not liking cilantro to the smell of jasmine.  This explains everything!
> 
> It is not actually this article, but the search for more info led me to this:
> 
> ...



I guess my nose is just a total mess now.   While I can tolerate cilantro in food in moderation, too much of it begins to taste like lemon dish soap to me.  On the other hand, I love the smell of jasmine. Go figure. :think:


----------



## earlene (Apr 5, 2017)

I think that's what my SIL tastes when she eats cilantro.  Dish soap.

Once or twice I've noticed things tasting like soap to me, but usually that's only if I saw someone not rinsing the dishes after washing them or if I am on some sort of medication, which I then attribute to the off-taste.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 5, 2017)

bumbleklutz said:


> I guess my nose is just a total mess now.   While I can tolerate cilantro in food in moderation, too much of it begins to taste like lemon dish soap to me.  On the other hand, I love the smell of jasmine. Go figure. :think:



You aren't alone. I like cilantro ok in moderation but it took me years to get to this point. At one time, I couldn't stand the stuff.

I do however, like Jasmine, quite a lot really. My mom hates Jasmine but is ok with cilantro in moderation.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 5, 2017)

Interesting - I don't like a lot of florals, and jasmine is in a lot of them. Even though I love fresh cut (real) roses, I don't like rose FO, and I really don't care for iris (FO or real flower). But I do like lily of the valley. 

Cilantro I can take or leave, but I do get the soapy thing. Hubby says cilantro tastes like soap - same as mango. My kids both had experiments in a HS science class tasting mango. Evidently it is a common thing - you either taste sweet fruit or soap.


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2017)

I like both cilantro and Jasmine.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 5, 2017)

So I wonder where ylang-ylang comes in? It's one EO I love to hate along with the scent of paperwhite narcissus blooms.

Can't say much about the smell of jasmine, but I like cilantro in some foods.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 5, 2017)

I absolutely adore both cilantro and jasmine. Thankfully, I'm one of those that can't taste anything soapy with cilantro, nor smell cat urine in jasmine. 



			
				DeeAnna said:
			
		

> So I wonder where ylang-ylang comes in?


 
Me, too. Ylang-ylang is not a particular favorite of mine. I make a special blend with it for my SIL who loves it, but every time I smell it, my nose is saying, "Eeewwww"! 

More than ylang-ylang, I wonder where Patchouli fits in. That's another one that causes my nose to say "eewww!", but in much louder decibels than when it smells ylang-ylang. I ask because as I write I have all my ingredients weighed out in my kitchen in preparation for making a patchouli soap tonight (my first time soaping patchouli...a gift for a dear friend who requested it. Oh, the things we do for love!) lol 

Anyway, I bought the best kind of patchouli there is, at least according to several die-hard patch-lovers on a couple of different forums- aged, dark, Indonesian- and I was hoping that maybe since it's 'the best kind one can buy' that I could actually learn to love it or at least learn to tolerate it, but sadly no- I still can only smell 'dirty hippie' when I smell it (as usual). lol

My hubby and son, on the other hand can only smell mold when they sniff it. As a matter of fact, as they were in the kitchen today (where I have all my weighed-out soaping ingredients covered and ready to go), they were looking around on the counter and in the fridge, etc... trying to find the source of the horribly spoiled food that was filling up the air with such a strong smell of mold. Turns out it was the recipe-amount of patchouli sitting in my covered ceramic cup. 


IrishLass


----------



## lsg (Apr 5, 2017)

Although I like Ylang Ylang, Jasmine and Patchouli, used alone, they are pretty strong, but I love them when they are in blends.


----------



## Arimara (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't like cilantro; I love it. It's one of my favorite herbs. I wonder how cilantro haters tolerate recao/culantro. That herb is similar in flavor to cilantro.


----------



## Millie (Apr 5, 2017)

I hate ylang ylang, but if I let it air for a while the cloying carnivorous plant type smell goes away, followed by a banana stage, then finally an expensive, seductive floral perfume remains. I am so tempted to try the final stage in a soap, but I'm thinking it would get DOS.


----------



## Susie (Apr 5, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Interesting - I don't like a lot of florals, and jasmine is in a lot of them. Even though I love fresh cut (real) roses, I don't like rose FO, and I really don't care for iris (FO or real flower). But I do like lily of the valley.
> 
> Cilantro I can take or leave, but I do get the soapy thing. Hubby says cilantro tastes like soap - same as mango. My kids both had experiments in a HS science class tasting mango. Evidently it is a common thing - you either taste sweet fruit or soap.



I can't abide mango, either.  Nasty soap/rosin taste.

Patchouli is on the yucky list, also.  Turns my stomach.


----------



## Saponista (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm weird, I adore jasmine tea and detest cilantro!


----------

